# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  Săn vé máy bay 0 đ vietjet tháng 10/11/12

## phongvexuanthuyct38

SĂN VÉ MÁY BAY 0 Đ VIETJET THÁNG 10/11/12 
TIN VUI CHO BÀ CON ĐÀ NẴNG MỌI NGƯỜI ƠI!
KHUYẾN MÃI TẤT CẢ ĐƯỜNG BAY ĐI VÀ ĐẾN ĐÀ NẴNG
3 ngày 20,21,22/6/2017 với khuyến mãi nào sẽ làm bạn "phát cuồng":


Đà Nẵng - Seoul: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - Hải Phòng: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - TP.HCM: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - Cần Thơ: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Ngày đi từ tháng 9 đến tháng 12
Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế phí 

*TELL : * *0974.072.093 - 0905.802.094*

----------

